# apx 18 box help



## 111brandon111 (Nov 13, 2012)

what's a good box for this subwoofer? box designs? want this thing to slam. :laugh:


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I moved this so I'll bump it for you.

Also, provide T/S parameters, amp power, alternator power, and space available if you actually want some help here.


----------



## 111brandon111 (Nov 13, 2012)

gonna power it with 2 soundstream rub25001d and space is unlimited.


----------

